# Canon 5D "clicks" or number of shutter actuations



## 2use

Question. Can anyone help to understand how I can determine how many shutter actuations or "clicks" were taken with a Canon 5D camera. Because i want to buy a second hand one from a person that states it has only 8000 done. Since one is able to reset the counter it is not a reliable measurement. Any assistance would be appreciated. 
I have done some search, and i did not find any hack for such things. I called customer support and asked some places
- the number of total can be found out at canon support representatives, since they have a software they get from canon
- it can be zeroed by them, but cannot be done on purpose (at least in legit circumstances)
- it also is zeroed with shutter change. 

Then i got here and have actually read the post in the similair thread here
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ks-number-shutter-actuations.html#post1462054

It states "Only the xD series bodies have the ability to be read for total shutter actuations with an end user program." So what is the program? How can i check the number there? 

And ultimately, is there any way a person can zero it or change at home. 

PS - on a side note, can i somehow find out if the camera was opened?


----------



## Stradawhovious

I'm not sure if this will work for you, but I use THIS site for my Nikon. If I upload a unedited JPEG or RAW file into that viewer, it gives me a complete breakdown of all EXIF data, including actuation count regardless of whether or not it was reset by the owner in the menu options. 

Not sure if Canon puts the same data in the EXIF though. Good luck!


----------

